# 2016 Costco Halloween



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

*Costco Pose-n-Stay Skeletons 2016*

MOD NOTE: I've tried to see if an existing thread already had been active, but so far it's just specific items - multiple threads on their skeletons, witches, gargoyles - so I'm creating this to put all the 2016 Costco threads together. Merging to make it easier for all to find Costco items in one place (and lessen the numerous threads regarding their items). The original first posting regarding Costco (their skeletons) is below... ~FG



Well, it's not looking good for Costco Pose-n-Stay skeletons in 2016 --- I just called a local store and asked about item #915602, and they said it had been deleted from the inventory...and no way to tell if they are going to be available online this year.

Does anyone work at Costco have other information? That would be too bad.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The _Costco Connection_ on-line and print magazine for August should be out soon. Last year's August edition was the first month for that year that any halloween was featured. Figure same will be true for this year. Nothing in the July magazine. Looking forward to seeing what they'll get in this year. I've picked up about 6 skeletons from them over a few years so understand people's disappointment if they don't repeat this year. I kept postponing picking up one of their spiders last year debating the furry one or the skeleton one and by the time I decided to pull the trigger on the skeleton one it was sold out online and not in the store. The fact that they now take Visa will make shopping there easier for some.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

also the title of this thread got my hopes up


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Costco doesn't carry their props indefinitely. I was sorry I missed out on the giant skull a few years back, but Home Depot had them last year so I finally got one.

If they have something you want you better buy it, because they won't carry it for more than a few years at most. They may also be making plans for something new since all the stores have skeletons now.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

*sob* This is NOT good news!!! Our Walgreen's didn't carry ANY life size skellies last year, now Costco is D/Cing their POS's??? 
Keeping fingers crossed this is some sort of sales supply/demand ploy.


----------



## Conjured Soul (Sep 3, 2012)

Watch for Walmart's skeletons. Gotta get there when they are set out because they go within a couple days.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Michales has the but $79 a pop, urgh.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

lilibat said:


> Michales has the but $79 a pop, urgh.


If you go on their site, you can get very frequently get a 40-50% off coupon. Still not cheap but at least better.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll start a thread in the Props section for poseable skeletons. Sure people will be looking for deals that work for them.


Link to the Prop Section thread for convenience: http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/147612-posable-skeletons-2016-a.html


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I'll start a thread in the Props section for poseable skeletons. Sure people will be looking for deals that work for them.


You got that right.


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

Last year, Home Depot had a pose and stay Skeleton for about $35. It was not as good as the Costco but was very affordable. Hopefully they will carry them this year.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Two years ago Menards had the pose able skeleton, which seems to be the same one Home Depot had $35, sort of pose able. They sold out once and then got more of them in, but the 2nd sell out was all. finished.
The first "Bucky" I got came tome in a wooden crate. We used the crate for a display, it's empty because the inescapable conclusions, escaped.
then a helper of mine re-configured it , he put some pocket change in the crate. A penny, a dime, a quarter, then made people say what this was?
It was.. a Nickle-less Cage!-- thank you Jeremy!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

CVS carries the pose n stays. But sometimes they have just 1 or 2. At least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

A seller on Amazon has poseable skeletons for $31.84. Single skelly shipping is a bit high at $13, but goes down quickly per uniot if you buy more than 1.

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B00NB3T...oding=UTF8&me=&pldnCmp=rcol&pldnCrt=my-impact


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Costco only carried the skeleton online last year. It seemed like a lot of its other offerings sold out. Depending on how well the skeletons sold, they may or may not offer them again. I wouldn't be too concerned about the item number, since those can change from year to year.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

*Costco skeletons 2016*

Anyone here getting Costco skeletons this year? I know I plan on adding a few to my collection. I think the quality is a bit better with theirs.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

There's a thread in the Prop section.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

I saw that one and even replied on it. I just thought I would start one here specifically for the Costco one. I just wondered if anyone was waiting to get the ones from Costco.


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

I think it said on another forum that they won't be doing them this year


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

They'll have them. That's why I was asked if people are waiting for those. The build quality is a bit better with theirs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The materials and range of motion are a bit different. I'm set with my Costco Pose-N-Stays. Over 3-4 years been picking up one or two each year. I did break one last year when we took it out of the box and we were in a hurry to position the leg, it was stiff moving and then I heard it snap.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

Costco has the first Halloween item of the season up on the website:
http://www.costco.com/Medium-Skeleton-Dog-with-LED-Eyes-and-Timer-Function.product.100155923.html







Fingers crossed the pose-n-stay skeletons will be up soon!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Did you see what else it listed in the description? Complement your Medium Skeleton Dog with our *60” Pose-N-Stay Skeleton (Item #: 915602)*, *60" Pose-N-Play Pirate Skeleton (Item# 998101), 41" Skeleton Spider (Item# 966571), or our Large Sitting Skeleton Dog (Item #: 997650).*


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> Did you see what else it listed in the description? Complement your Medium Skeleton Dog with our *60” Pose-N-Stay Skeleton (Item #: 915602)*, *60" Pose-N-Play Pirate Skeleton (Item# 998101), 41" Skeleton Spider (Item# 966571), or our Large Sitting Skeleton Dog (Item #: 997650).*


Yes, but they're not available yet --- hopefully soon!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Good eyes spotting the dog under Halloween on their website and good eyes seeing the additional props listed in the description of the dog!! So far CostcoConnection, their monthly magazine, still has July listed. Should be photos and brief description (not sure about prices) in the August and September issues. I keep checking every day to see if it's been updated yet. 

I don't need anymore skeletons really but will check out the pirate one. I am definitely interested in the 41inch skeleton spider. I missed out on one last year and regretted it. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

Pose n stays will be available online along with the other items listed. A new pirate one and the new skeleton dog.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw this on the CB site and think it could be the pirate they will be selling, peg leg, hook, parrot?, eye patch and head scarf and belt. We should know soon and for how much.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Awesome, they had a big dog last year on the website. About the size of a lab. I bought it. I bet that is the one in the description.


----------



## JaCk (Jul 15, 2014)

The skeleton spider is now available online:
http://m.costco.com/41"-Skeleton-Spider-with-LED-Eyes-and-Timer-Function.product.100155915.html


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

Both pose n stays will be 39.99 before shipping cost.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A few more things listed for halloween on the website. Pirate now up.

They have also changed their CostcoConnection magazine and August, 2016 is up now with some halloween. Hopefully this link will work. Kind of disappointed the was all I found. Probably more in their September magazine.

http://www.costcoconnection.com/connection/201608?pg=129#pg129


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

JaCk said:


> The skeleton spider is now available online:
> http://m.costco.com/41"-Skeleton-Spider-with-LED-Eyes-and-Timer-Function.product.100155915.html


The spider sold out in about a month last year online. I was hoping that it would be a store item, and when it was clear, that it was not, it was sold-out online.


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Picked up the pirate skelly today. Costco also had the 3 animated witches for $140.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

I wish they had regular skellies. i do not like the pirate. Might be useful for some but not really my thing.


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

Regular pose n stays will be online in a few days.


----------



## Indigo Oaks (Jul 28, 2016)

*Costco date*



Danski said:


> Regular pose n stays will be online in a few days.


Do you know the date, or know for sure they will get the regular pose n stays in stock? Thanks!


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

Has anyone purchased the witch trio from Costco? If so, what do you think?


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

They will be up this week. No exact date. They will be online 100%!for sure.


----------



## Indigo Oaks (Jul 28, 2016)

*Thanks!*



Danski said:


> They will be up this week. No exact date. They will be online 100%!for sure.


Thanks! Excited!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

*The Costco Witch Trio Now Available*

I was sent this photo from a friend in town at our local Costco and I just love the new witch trio they are offering! I can see the third witches hair and hat were left in the kettle to cook lol. I will be headed over today to purchase the set. Has anyone else bought one yet? I am curious if you like the quality?


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks cool! I will have to visit my Costco soon! I think I would want to re-dress and raise the two outer witches so that the middle one stirring the caldron was the shortest. Maybe even add a little additional Shiatsu action to them. Looking forward to reviews from anyone buying one of these!


----------



## GOMG (Aug 7, 2014)

I could definitely see raising them up and getting a better outfit. I do look forward to hearing what the reviews are however soon enough I guess I can give a review myself.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It looks like the same ones from Home Depot.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Accents-74-5-in-Enchanting-Witch-Trio-5127072/206770895

Don't know if that's a better price or not. But let us know the Costco price when you find it out.

HD had them last year & they were very cute. A tad flimsy in the costume & cauldron dept. but still workable.


----------



## Caroluna (Jul 23, 2013)

$139.99 at Costco.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ooo GREAT DEAL then!!


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

only difference I see is that the Costco one is stirring and the home depot one this year the witch in the middle is holding a book instead of a stirring stick. Last year Home Depot had them as mentioned the one in the middle had a stirring stick as well.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

this year home depot also has that tombstone pop up corpse spirit sold that one a few years back





the corpse reanimated prop was sold online a few years back as well grandin road sold a version of him too


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I bought that same set of witches from Home Depot last year. Honestly after returning two of them for the same reason I gave up and got a refund. Both of them started trying to go through a phrase, getting two words out and then starting over again and had only been running 15-20 min! Hopefully that problem isn't occuring with the ones manufactured for this year.


----------



## Carnival31 (Aug 2, 2016)

Costco Skeletons are online now! $39.99 includes shipping

Just bought 6

Last year we went to buy them online mid September and they sold out, so we made sure we started looking in July


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

A-Ha.......see I told ya....get um before they're gone.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

Anyone know if Canada is likely to get whatever is in the US stores & online store?


----------



## LadyMage (Aug 15, 2014)

Halloweenutter said:


> Anyone know if Canada is likely to get whatever is in the US stores & online store?


It's been hit and miss years past. I was at mine and they had costumes, playdough, regular skellies and a wreath. The wreath was nice, but kinda cutsey for this crowd, and I don't need any more wreaths. I was tempted to grab another skellie, but I am saving my money for some custom builds and cosplay.


----------



## QueenHalloween (Oct 9, 2013)

I am also definitely interested in these witches from Costco! They also have a really nice Reaper. I might try to sell my old one to upgrade...

If anyone purchases these witches, let us know what the general consensus on quality is. I don't want to store and spend that much on something crappy.


Thanks!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

http://www.costco.com/Animated-3-Witches-with-Lights-and-Sounds.product.100243301.html 
has a video of the witches in action


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

They are awesome I used them last year


----------



## HallowweenKat (Sep 29, 2010)

Was at a Costco yesterday & a mother had her little girl in the cart right next to the witches. Girl was probably 5-6 years old & started crying because she got scared. The witches are nice but too short in my opinion.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Local Costco had the pirates. 

I don't want pirates. 

Bought 3. 

Own 2 of the old Costco skeletons, one of which broke. (but then, if you strap it to the hood of a van, drive to California, and use it as a Ragnar wagon, what do you expect?) ((ironically it was someone's kids when the van come home that actually broke it)) 

PLAN: Take apart one, and my broken one, to turn 2 of the pirates into regular skeletons (really, no one is going to notice that the one skeleton has 2 left feet). 

Use the 2 deconstructed skeletons to build other props.

Yield: 3 regular skeletons, 2 ribcage/skulls/spines for props.

Talia gets 3 skeleton birds.


----------



## Richmon (Oct 9, 2014)

*Costco Gargoyle is now available online*

I just saw that the Costco Gargoyle is now available online. Been wanting one of these for a while. It's going to be an expensive year since my Home Depot horse arrived last week.

http://www.costco.com/Gargoyle-with-Lights-and-Sounds.product.100300865.html


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've tried to see if an existing thread already had been active, but so far it's just specific items - multiple threads on their skeletons, witches, gargoyles - so I'm creating this to put all the 2016 Costco threads together. 

Merging to make it easier for all to find Costco items in one place (and lessen the numerous threads regarding their items).


----------



## foolishmortal42 (Sep 5, 2010)

The gargoyle looks great. Does anyone know what material it is made of? Resin, foam? Will they sell these in the stores?


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Local Costco had the pirates.
> 
> I don't want pirates.


Why don't you just order them online? Shipping is included for the 39.99 price.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

That gargoyle does look really cool. Wish the description on the website gave more info like weight and what its made of.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That gargoyle be flying my way.  I almost bought the one from HD last year but people seemed to have problems with him getting easily damaged so I passed. I really love the look of this one with the cathedral base, the lighting sound effects, the bells, and the evil laugh. He's going to be perfect for my Hunchback of Notre Dame display! I do not believe there is a hookup for a fog machine, like the Spirit one, which is a cool effect but not worth an additional $200. He runs on batteries so he can easily be placed anywhere.

There is a $4.50 surcharge if you are not a Costco member, shipping charge and tax brought the total to $111.

Now what should I name him.....?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

The Costco gargoyle looks great!!! Last year I bought 2 of the Gargoyles from HD and I LOVE them. I did however resculpt their faces to make them a bit more menacing. It's great to finally see more options for props. Especially large scaled props at a decent price.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

I also picked up 2 of the HD gargoyles last year and picked up the Costco ones on Tuesday. The gargoyle is made from a plaster type material with fibers embedded in it. The one I got turned out to be slightly damaged. It had an area that had been broken off. Since the Costco is 30 miles away and the area was small I just repaired the damage with some Apoxie Sculpt. After repainting it looked fine. Aside from the damage I really like it. The wings attach with a couple of wing nuts accessed through a removable cover on its back.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Chewbacca said:


> I also picked up 2 of the HD gargoyles last year and picked up the Costco ones on Tuesday. The gargoyle is made from a plaster type material with fibers embedded in it. The one I got turned out to be slightly damaged. It had an area that had been broken off. Since the Costco is 30 miles away and the area was small I just repaired the damage with some Apoxie Sculpt. After repainting it looked fine. Aside from the damage I really like it. The wings attach with a couple of wing nuts accessed through a removable cover on its back.


Ahhh....I was wondering how the wings attached. I bet these are made out of "resin" which is really a category, I think. Think hard, medium (or heavy) weight plastic (with perhaps some stone dust?) , but clearly not solid plastic. Can be used outdoors but can (will?) crack in harsh wintry conditions.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Chewbacca said:


> I also picked up 2 of the HD gargoyles last year and picked up the Costco ones on Tuesday. The gargoyle is made from a plaster type material with fibers embedded in it. The one I got turned out to be slightly damaged. It had an area that had been broken off. Since the Costco is 30 miles away and the area was small I just repaired the damage with some Apoxie Sculpt. After repainting it looked fine. Aside from the damage I really like it. The wings attach with a couple of wing nuts accessed through a removable cover on its back.


I ordered two last night, but haven't seen them in person. As they're on a pedestal, I wonder if I could get away with just randomly throwing one in the yard as a cemetery monument. Having seen one on person, would that work, or should I stick to doubling them up at end of driveway, entrances, that sort of thing? 

Are they more impressive than last year's HD ones (I also have two)? You planning on getting HD's new ones, too?

Thx,

Mike


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditsterz said:


> That gargoyle does look really cool. Wish the description on the website gave more info like weight and what its made of.


Give Customer Service a call if you really want to know before ordering. I recently did an online chat with Home Depot about the horse and they looked up the info for the box size and shipping weight for me. Found them to be very helpful via chat. I've called Costco Customer Service by phone in the past about product info and also found them helpful.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Restless Acres said:


> Ahhh....I was wondering how the wings attached. I bet these are made out of "resin" which is really a category, I think. Think hard, medium (or heavy) weight plastic (with perhaps some stone dust?) , but clearly not solid plastic. Can be used outdoors but can (will?) crack in harsh wintry conditions.


The wings seem to be the same plaster material as the main body. I think they are hollow because they sound hollow if you tap them with a finger. They say it is for indoor and outdoor use but I don't know how much faith I have in claims like that for a made in China prop.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Restless Acres said:


> I ordered two last night, but haven't seen them in person. As they're on a pedestal, I wonder if I could get away with just randomly throwing one in the yard as a cemetery monument. Having seen one on person, would that work, or should I stick to doubling them up at end of driveway, entrances, that sort of thing?
> 
> Are they more impressive than last year's HD ones (I also have two)? You planning on getting HD's new ones, too?
> 
> ...


You could definitely use one in a cemetery. I'd keep them away from high traffic areas because I think they are on the fragile side. I don't know how well they'd hold up if someone bumped into one of the wings.

As for buying any more gargoyles, I think I've got enough for now.


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

That gargoyle is LIFE!!!


----------



## Glitterati (Jul 27, 2016)

That info is there under specifications . And measurements too


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Chewbacca said:


> You could definitely use one in a cemetery. I'd keep them away from high traffic areas because I think they are on the fragile side. I don't know how well they'd hold up if someone bumped into one of the wings.
> 
> As for buying any more gargoyles, I think I've got enough for now.


Heresy! You can never have enough almost life-size gargoyle statuary!!!


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 12, 2010)

Restless Acres said:


> Heresy! You can never have enough almost life-size gargoyle statuary!!!


Its not a lack of desire but a lack of funds.


----------



## GPSaxophone (Oct 14, 2005)

Just ordered two POSS from Costco. Gotta love the free shipping!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice. Love the gargoyle, and both of the skeleton dogs are nice too. Really like that the large sitting one costs about half of what its GR equivalent does.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Stopped at Costco on my way home from work today. they had both the regular and pirate posable skeletons. The pirate one has a skeleton parrot on the shoulder. Annoyingly, there was no price card to be found anywhere! 

Saw the witches. Meh. were I to use them, I'd want to do a lot of re-dressing and height alterations. For $140 plus tax, I could do a lot better making my own. i thought the vocals were plenty annoying. No gargoyles at my store. 

eta: Looked at the gargoyles online. They do not ship for free.


----------



## -V- (Nov 6, 2008)

Was at Costco in Fremont CA & they have the gargoyle in case anyone wants to buy one in-store. They had at least 3. Very cool. 89.99. Packaging box is large. 

No plain skeletons there, only pirate flavor. They do have the Stitch Witches too.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Got mine out tonight for a side project, and notice the pirates are rather sturdier than the old costco skellies. Pics soon.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Shoulders/ribcage on the pirate skeletons, note the depth of the shoulder blade, and the ridges on the ribs, giving them a little more depth:




















Regular Costco skeletons from ~ 3 years ago. Just flat ribs/shoulders, easier to bend and no depth:



















Both models are weak from chest to pelvis, and the neck area, and you'll need to reinforce these areas to prevent breaking.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Shoulders/ribcage on the pirate skeletons, note the depth of the shoulder blade, and the ridges on the ribs, giving them a little more depth:
> 
> Regular Costco skeletons from ~ 3 years ago. Just flat ribs/shoulders, easier to bend and no depth:
> 
> Both models are weak from chest to pelvis, and the neck area, and you'll need to reinforce these areas to prevent breaking.



I assume the pirate guy needed broader shoulders to accommodate the parrot sitting there necessitating a design change.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I assume the pirate guy needed broader shoulders to accommodate the parrot sitting there necessitating a design change.


Yes, that would explain the shoulder blade, but all the ribs are thicker and more rounded now.


----------



## Bogmire (Jul 3, 2015)

Has anyone seen the Lunging Reaper at their Costco? I saw it online but not in my local store.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The gargoyle is amazing got mine Monday.


----------



## WolfPak (Apr 27, 2016)

My Costco has the lunging reaper, the 3 witches, and the pirate skeleton pose and stay only so far. I got one pirate for my son. My other son wants the reaper. I wasn't up to spending $100 at the time but I'll think about it.

On the skeletons though...what is the cheapest? I found them at Home Depot for around $30 (though not as nice as the Costco one from a few years ago which I have two). Any other place folks are finding them?


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

CVS will have the pose n stays like costco.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I did a review on the Gargoyle, of course after I did all this I realize it's out of stock but in case it comes back.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Was the gargoyle only sold online?


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Was the gargoyle only sold online?


No they have been sited in stores as well.


----------



## Vsalz (Aug 2, 2015)

One of my POSS fell off an armoire and was decapitated. Although I might put him on the skeleton horse with a cape and a pumpkin under his arm (lemonade out of lemons), eventually I might try to fix him. Any Dr. Frankensteins out there actually accomplished this?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Vsalz said:


> One of my POSS fell off an armoire and was decapitated. Although I might put him on the skeleton horse with a cape and a pumpkin under his arm (lemonade out of lemons), eventually I might try to fix him. Any Dr. Frankensteins out there actually accomplished this?


I've seen people replace the heads. Not to fear, decapitated skeletons can be made even better and with electronic brains! I like your idea of just using the pumpkin this year.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

Guess I waited to long...the gargoyle is sold out on line.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

chaney said:


> Guess I waited to long...the gargoyle is sold out on line.


You have a number of stores in the Milwaukee area so maybe you can locate one locally. SKU 738003.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

regarding the gargoyles:

just visited two costco stores and called two others.
they all say it is online only.
I guess this changes by area, cause i saw the pics of them in the stores.

how much did they charge for shipping when they were in stock?
just curious. 
I called costco online. they didnt seem to think they would be back in stock.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

The shipping was $9.99 and a $4.50 fee for non members.


----------



## queenswake (Aug 17, 2016)

The Pirate skeleton is marked down to $30 right now. I didn't catch how long the sale lasted.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

queenswake said:


> The Pirate skeleton is marked down to $30 right now. I didn't catch how long the sale lasted.


$10 manufacturer’s discount is valid 9/9/16 through 9/25/16. While supplies last.
$29.99 and shipping is included. Not bad.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to say the gargoyle is my favorite prop I have gotten this year. Wish I would have expected gotten 2 . Oh well one rocks and will be out year around.


----------



## HalloweenFanatic1993 (Oct 22, 2015)

So disappointed I did not order the led skeleton spider in time. Anyone know if they generally restock their items since its fairly far out from Halloween? I have a feeling I may have missed out


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Wasn't going to get a pirate skellie, but couldn't pass up the $29.99 sale. I'm not into pirates for Halloween, but I MIGHT just remove the bird, eye patch and bandana and re attach the bird and add some DT skellie birds (I have 4) to create a Hitchcockian _Birds_ vignette.


----------



## Crazy Bonez (May 10, 2014)

If you grab a Pose N Stay Skeleton Pirate you should entire this years Crazy Bonez photo contest. 









bit.ly/cbcontest2016

https://crazybonezcontest.wordpress.com/


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Has anyone seen the large, sitting skeleton dog in-store, or is that one online only as well?


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> Has anyone seen the large, sitting skeleton dog in-store, or is that one online only as well?


He was not at my Costco, however he was at a couple of Ross Dress For Less stores here fyi! Might want to check there is you have any of those stores.


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

jb1sb2 said:


> Saruman of Many Colours said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone seen the large, sitting skeleton dog in-store, or is that one online only as well?
> ...


Ah, cool. Appreciate the tip. Will have to check that out.


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

This is pricey but looks pretty cool. 74" tall, indoor/outdoor but the description doesn't say what it's made of. Has anyone seen him in the stores or have him?









http://www.costco.com/74"-Grim-Reaper-with-LED-Lights.product.100300881.html


----------



## jb1sb2 (Oct 9, 2014)

Saruman of Many Colours said:


> jb1sb2 said:
> 
> 
> > Saruman of Many Colours said:
> ...


You're welcome!


----------

